# Well, this sucks.



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I thought my stbx was calling and texting me because he wanted to try and work it out. 

_Yeah, no._ 

He texted me tonight and dropped the friend line. Just want to be "friends". 
Even added the bit about my being his best friend for 6 years of his life and didn't want that to go away. 

I feel pretty sh***y for having hope and my heart has just shattered into a million pieces again


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

BTDT.... Sorry you are there...that sucks. BUT, at least you know. Feel free to block him out for as long as you need to... kids or no kids, protect yourself. 

Hugs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What a dooch. Seriously. You didn't marry him to get a friend. Ugh.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband keeps telling me he wants to be friends too. WE also have been texting back and forth. I have felt more connected to him. Today I thought we were going to have fun together without the kids, but thats not what happened.

Anyway He says he wants to be friends and that he can't trust me.

He wants to work on reconsilation of the marriage, but can't hold my hand. He keeps saying things that lead me to believe hes really thinking about being us again....like "if I move back in" 

But he doesn't want to spend any time alone with me. He says I only think of myself and I need to stop crying. I feel a huge loss becasue my parents have stopped talking to me because I told them I wanted to reconsile the marriage, yet my husband can't even say that we don't need divorce lawyers.

I'm tired of being on the emotional roller coaster...

I know how you feel


----------

